# Sony Picture Motion Browser



## jjtugger (Sep 19, 2008)

I have recently purchased a Sony Handycam which included Sony Picture Motion Browser software. I have installed the software and have transferred videos from the Handycam to my 2 pc's (both an XP operating system and a Vista operating system). When i try to make a dvd using the software, the same situation/message occurs on both machines. "No Drive Found". It appears that the software is not seeing the dvd drive on either of my pc's. Additionally I have performed the "analyze videos" function on all the videos I have transferred to the pc's prior to trying to make a dvd.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Sony Picture Motion Browser is not very good at anything judging by the number of bad reports I've seen and all the problems that are posted here.

What format are your videos? If they are standard videos (AVI, MPEG, WMV, etc) or DVD files (VOB) then you can use any DVD-burning software to create the DVD, you're not restricted to Sony.


----------



## dishto (Nov 25, 2008)

I have SONY HDR SR8 and I dont hav eany software to download these videos from my camer ato my pc, and i was only successful to copy all teh videos on my PC and it is MTS format which I cannot play. I dont want to loos any quality of videos and how can I get some software free? Please help Thanks.


----------

